# Got it done this weekend



## 73saint (Dec 15, 2020)

I’ve been in the woods a lot the last few months, but in December things really start to heat up. I get so wrapped up in our deer season, it’s really all I think about.  My dad is 78 & I am 47; we share a lease with about 15 other guys and have been hunting the same land since 1973. We’ve killed some big deer but the water gets us a lot, as we are right on the Miss River and it floods every year. It’s hard hunting to say the least but that’s what makes it so special to me. 
Fast forward to last week.  I really started to feel like I was getting close.  I was seeing a lot of bucks, and they were getting bigger.  I had a massive 8 point that I would have been happy to take, come up behind me and catch my wind, which is almost impossible for where I’m hunting.  I’m boating in to a spot I found about 4 years ago.  I call it the lost stand because I got big time lost one day, and was trying to figure out where I was when I stumbled across a spot with so much deer sign I marked it, and have been hunting it ever since. When the wind is blowing back to the lake, it’s poison.  But those big deer ain’t stupid and they can usually still figure out a way to find out someone is in their bedroom!!
I pulled several SD cards last week and one particular spot had multiple shooters, so I honed in on that area and got aggressive.  Our rut is in mid December, I know from experience it gets fire hot, but not for long.  This Saturday the wind was perfect, so I went to the lost stand to hang tight for a big one.  I hunted all day, never saw a single deer.  Very rare for that spot but it didn’t discourage me one bit.  I went back to camp for a quick bite at noon, took a shower and went back after em at 2pm. Was in my stand by 2:45, and I have until 5:28 for legal shooting.  Never ever make it that late bc it’s hard to see in the woods much past 5:20.
well from 2:45 until 5pm, I never so much as saw a hair, but at 5 I started hearing what I though was a deer in the thicket in front of me.  It was a really nice 8 with great mass.  I wanted to take him so I got in position, placed my .270 across the rail of my ladder and laid my binos across my scope. I kept seeing his antler tips but he never came out of the thicket.  By about 5:15 I realize it probably ain’t happening tonight, then I hear some grunting, and start seeing does all out in front of me.  I know there is a buck close by so I’m scanning with every ounce of focus I have, when, I see a big bodied deer pop out of that thicket in front of me, and he’s on an angle coming to me.  It’s now about 5:20 ish and I can’t even tell what he’s got so I put the binos on him and all I see are antlers.  I went right into kill mode, got the crosshairs on his shoulder and at that very moment he stops, and I can see him looking right at me through the scope.  Somehow he saw me, and I never moved an inch.  I remember saying “don’t miss this deer” and then I squeezed off a round.  I saw the muzzle blast through my scope but I also saw that buck tear off.  As I was bolting another round I heard what sounded like a big, big crash.  Scanning the horizon w my binos, hoping to see a body, I saw nothing.  I had to make a decision so I got a good Mark of where he was, climbed down and went to the spot of the shot. No blood no hair but that happens a lot so I began to walk to the sound, which isn’t too easy, I have no idea at this point exactly where that was but I’m searching hard around tree tops, when right at 5:24, I see him.  He’s down.  It’s not been that long but it seemed like forever.  I knew he was a good one but it wasn’t until I walked up on him that I realize I’ve got “splits” a buck we got on camera last week.  Biggest deer I’ve ever taken in my life. 150” plus 12 point with double splits on his right G2s & G3s. I could not believe it. I marked him with my GPS because I knew I wasn’t going to be able to get him to the lake bank, boated back to the launch where one of my good buddies met me, and we went and got him with my Honda Pioneer, through the woods.  Relatively quick recovery as we had him loaded up by 6:30.  I am still on cloud 9, and to top it off my car broke down on the way home!  Hey ain’t nothing worth doing comes easy, right!?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 15, 2020)

Wow, that's a heck of a buck.  Buck of a lifetime.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 15, 2020)

Big'un!
Congratulations, the hard work paid off well.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2020)

Hell yeah man. Nice deer!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 15, 2020)

Awesome job for sure a trophy.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 15, 2020)

Damn man . Buck of a lifetime is right . Very nice . Didn't know that got that big down there .


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 15, 2020)

Heck ya. Nice one dude. I am fortunate to be able to hunt with my dad as well. I’m sure you cherish the time as much as I do


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 15, 2020)

Great story, massive buck and awesome unique rack congratulations


----------



## normanaj (Dec 15, 2020)

Sweet!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 15, 2020)

Great story! Had me on the edge of my seat. Outstanding Buck!...JJ


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 15, 2020)

That's an awesome buck, congratulations! And a great story to go along with it.  Thanks for sharing it

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 15, 2020)

Great story and a beautiful trophy buck! RAY


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 15, 2020)

OK,  What is the round black thing you are holding in the next to last picture?

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2020)

Awesome!
Looks like you have plenty of meat for the winter!
Al


----------



## creek bottom (Dec 15, 2020)

Beautiful buck!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 15, 2020)

Really enjoyed the story, made me feel like I was there on the hunt! Nice buck!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2020)

That's a Beauty, Saint !!
That'll look Great on the Wall !!
Nice Job!!
Great Story Too!!!  I love a good story!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 15, 2020)

Hell yeah man nice buck!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 15, 2020)

Nice looking rack - well worth the wait and troubles.

Chris


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 15, 2020)

Geez man! You shoulda let him grow a little.  That is a great looking buck.  Definitely one to brag about. Congrats!
Jim


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 15, 2020)

Great story and outstanding trophy.

You have a late rut.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 15, 2020)

Fantastic looking deer. Your dedication sure paid off.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks for the like saint it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## 73saint (Dec 15, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Wow, that's a heck of a buck.  Buck of a lifetime.


Thanks Adam, you're right he'll be hard for me to top.  I'll die trying though!


motocrash said:


> Big'un!
> Congratulations, the hard work paid off well.


Thanks moto!  


TNJAKE said:


> Hell yeah man. Nice deer!


Thanks TN!


HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome job for sure a trophy.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren!


chopsaw said:


> Damn man . Buck of a lifetime is right . Very nice . Didn't know that got that big down there .


Thanks Chop.  The area of La I hunt in (4.5 hours from where I live) does have some really big deer.  "Our" bucks are typically inferior in some aspect.  Some would even say so about this buck (having short tines).  But every few years we get some big boys on the ground.


flatbroke said:


> Heck ya. Nice one dude. I am fortunate to be able to hunt with my dad as well. I’m sure you cherish the time as much as I do


I sure do, it means everything to me.  Thanks flatbroke!


pineywoods said:


> Great story, massive buck and awesome unique rack congratulations


Thanks pineywoods!


chef jimmyj said:


> Great story! Had me on the edge of my seat. Outstanding Buck!...JJ


Thanks Jimmy!  I still get excited reliving the story, it was truly incredible.  Just amazing how it all played out.  


Brokenhandle said:


> That's an awesome buck, congratulations! And a great story to go along with it.  Thanks for sharing it
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan, Im glad to hear that because sometimes I ramble.  


sawhorseray said:


> Great story and a beautiful trophy buck! RAY


Thank you Ray!


BandCollector said:


> OK,  What is the round black thing you are holding in the next to last picture?
> 
> John


Haha!  John, thats what was on the ground when my steering went out.  It housed a pile of bearings that were scattered all over the highway.  Waiting on toyota to call me with diagnosis but I kinda don't even want to know.  Still in denial, out of warranty.


SmokinAl said:


> Awesome!
> Looks like you have plenty of meat for the winter!
> Al


Thanks Al!


creek bottom said:


> Beautiful buck!!! Congratulations!!!


Thanks creekbottom!


jcam222 said:


> Really enjoyed the story, made me feel like I was there on the hunt! Nice buck!


Thanks jcam!


Bearcarver said:


> That's a Beauty, Saint !!
> That'll look Great on the Wall !!
> Nice Job!!
> Great Story Too!!!  I love a good story!
> ...


Thank you Bear!  And thanks for the compliment!


SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hell yeah man nice buck!


Thanks SmokinVolfan!


gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking rack - well worth the wait and troubles.
> 
> Chris


You're right, Chris.  Thank you!


JLeonard said:


> Geez man! You shoulda let him grow a little.  That is a great looking buck.  Definitely one to brag about. Congrats!
> Jim


Ha, thanks Jim.  That's funny, always someone at the skinning rack that says "what would he look like next year?"  I was saying it but no way I could have let him walk. He had me all shook up.  Still sorta does.


Fueling Around said:


> Great story and outstanding trophy.
> 
> You have a late rut.


Thanks.   Yes, we do.  It's really not even going strong yet but any day now.  December 19 always seems to be a big big day for us.  So we gauge a lot of our vacation time around that.  I've been taking a day or two every week off from work, so I can get at least 4 days in the woods for every week.  We'll ramp that up through Christmas and likely piss off most of the family.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2020)

73saint said:


> Thanks.   Yes, we do.  It's really not even going strong yet but any day now.  December 19 always seems to be a big big day for us.  So we gauge a lot of our vacation time around that.  I've been taking a day or two every week off from work, so I can get at least 4 days in the woods for every week.  We'll ramp that up through Christmas and likely piss off most of the family.




Wow that is a late Rut.
When I worked at Bethlehem Steel, all of us Archers tried to get the last week of October for vacation, because our Rut season started the last 2 weeks of October.
The best part of Rut here is Mid November, but all of November used to be Small game season. Then Rifle season used to open on the Monday after Thanksgiving.
So the best time for an archer to get a Buck was the last week of October.
I have no idea what the seasons are now---I think they changed everything up, since I quit hunting.

Bear


----------



## oberst (Dec 15, 2020)

Great story of exceptional effort to put yourself in a remote place where such a trophy is possible.  That kind of insight of a master hunter and the dedication to make it happen makes the trophy a lot bigger than it’s already amazing rack. A super bowl class accomplishment!!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 15, 2020)

Great story Rob! An awesome Buck! Would have been a real shooter next year (kidding...someone had to say it though! LOL!!!)  
We are headed to the camp friday, I'm bringing Dad and my uncle will meet us there. Cousin is going and bringing his two kids, should be a fun week at the deer camp.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 15, 2020)

WOW that is awesome I'm so thrilled for you.  I'm getting to live vicariously through your hunting and your story haha.
Maybe if I get lucky I can do some hog hunting over the holiday break.  I did bag a squirrel today but I have a ton I'm trying to get rid of and it was in the new trap I bought so not really hunting haha.  I hope that once I remove 10-12 of these suckers my house and property will stop being constantly chewed on and my wires can be fixed once and for all haha.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 15, 2020)

Sorry to hijack.


Fueling Around said:


> ...
> You have a late rut.
> 
> 
> ...


I need to clarify.  Rut starts in October in northern Minnesota and continues into December.
*Heat* is when the does say "ok boys, it's time" and we get into the stupid season.
Minnesota rifle season always starts the first Saturday of November to hopefully hit the heat.
With our mid  October cold snap and the luck of the calendar this year, the does were finishing heat by opening weekend.
The bucks (and does) I passed on opening day are massive trophies (in my mind).  Never saw any deer after opening day.


----------



## 73saint (Dec 16, 2020)

oberst said:


> Great story of exceptional effort to put yourself in a remote place where such a trophy is possible.  That kind of insight of a master hunter and the dedication to make it happen makes the trophy a lot bigger than it’s already amazing rack. A super bowl class accomplishment!!


wow, very nice of you to say Oberst!  I have sacrificed a lot over the years, because of this obsession.  It does indeed make it that much more special.


indaswamp said:


> Great story Rob! An awesome Buck! Would have been a real shooter next year (kidding...someone had to say it though! LOL!!!)
> We are headed to the camp friday, I'm bringing Dad and my uncle will meet us there. Cousin is going and bringing his two kids, should be a fun week at the deer camp.


Thanks Keith!  And you’re right, he would have been yuge next year. Seriously, always makes me wonder.  Good luck this coming week, we’ll be at camp as well (not much reception) but keep me posted.


tallbm said:


> WOW that is awesome I'm so thrilled for you.  I'm getting to live vicariously through your hunting and your story haha.
> Maybe if I get lucky I can do some hog hunting over the holiday break.  I did bag a squirrel today but I have a ton I'm trying to get rid of and it was in the new trap I bought so not really hunting haha.  I hope that once I remove 10-12 of these suckers my house and property will stop being constantly chewed on and my wires can be fixed once and for all haha.


Ha!  That’s hilarious, I have a bunch around me. They stalk me in the mornings and wait for me to go to work, then they bury their nuts in my pepper plants.  It drives me berserk!  Good luck hog hunting, I’ve never killed one.  Hope to one day, just hope it’s not where I deer hunt. Fortunately hogs don’t swim well from what I gather.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 17, 2020)

73saint said:


> wow, very nice of you to say Oberst!  I have sacrificed a lot over the years, because of this obsession.  It does indeed make it that much more special.
> 
> Thanks Keith!  And you’re right, he would have been yuge next year. Seriously, always makes me wonder.  Good luck this coming week, we’ll be at camp as well (not much reception) but keep me posted.
> 
> Ha!  That’s hilarious, I have a bunch around me. They stalk me in the mornings and wait for me to go to work, then they bury their nuts in my pepper plants.  It drives me berserk!  Good luck hog hunting, I’ve never killed one.  Hope to one day, just hope it’s not where I deer hunt. Fortunately hogs don’t swim well from what I gather.



I had to break down and buy the "Squirrelinator" repeating trap haha.  If I had the hardware cloth I would have made one but the materials cost more than the trap.  So far 2 days, 2 squirrels!
Wish I wasn't working so much or I'd skin and dress them and save them for some squirrel gumbo or cassolete but I've noticed them during the day and they were going nonstop in the cage.  Didn't want to stress the animal leaving it in there running in circles all day so I've gotten rid of them when I've seen em which has been in mid of my work day.
There are still plenty more to be caught so I'm sure I'll get time to dress em out and store em for some type of good'ol cookin hahaha :D


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 17, 2020)

73S, Awesome buck!


----------



## 73saint (Dec 17, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> 73S, Awesome buck!


Thank you!


----------

